
Is it possible to be too ‘nice’ for your own good? - happy-go-lucky
https://theconversation.com/is-it-possible-to-be-too-nice-for-your-own-good-72343
======
pasbesoin
Yes.

If your interest and solicitation are not being reciprocated, doubling down on
them is the wrong thing to do.

Speaking from experience.

And, if and as you do, you should stop to truly and, as clearly as possible,
question your own motivations.

"Nice" can be a nuanced term, with circumstances open to more than one
interpretation. From another person's perspective, you may not be being "nice"
at all -- depending on their experience and desires.

P.S. And some people are just self-serving assholes. At least, in the here and
now that you have to deal with.

Cooperation takes the willingness of both parties.

